
Self-driving features could lead to more sex in moving cars, expert warns - goodcanadian
http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/technology/sex-distracted-driving-1.3562029
======
anotherevan
That doesn't sound like something that should come with a warning, it sounds
like something that should come with flowers and chocolates.

